# New Abroady - CERAM Marbella



## River (Oct 23, 2005)

Hi Everyone,
I am new to this section.

We have decided to go to CERAM in Marbella as have heard good things about it and have booked an initial consultantation for the 23rd February.
Still haven't had my follow up appointment after my lap (29th November). I was supposed to see the cons on 29th December but got a letter through the post on Christmas Eve saying that he wasn't working between Xmas and New Year (not sure why it took them 4 weeks to work this out) so it was changed to the 9th January. So we have had about 6 weeks of unanswered questions which I think is pretty bad bearing in mind we are paying private to make things happen quicker. Really dreading Monday as Cons is npt a pleasant man and if I am having a 'bad day'  I think it will be all I can do stop myself from crying - especially if he tried to show my photos of my endo damaged insides like he tried to 5 minutes after my OP!    \ 
My husband is foreign and English isn't his first language. Although his English is fluent obviously he wasn't taught IVF/ fertility related vocab at school    so it is really hard for him to keep up with what the cons is saying in the appointment as he speaks at 100 miles an hour. Even I struggle to keep up with him. DH then feels really stupid afterwards as I had to explain what has been said and he also feels stupid as he can't ask questions during the cons as he doesn't know what the hell is going on!!!!   Complete nightmare! 

Anyway, feel relieved that we have finally made the decision and glad that we have decided to go for CERAM, not sure why as I haven't even been there yet but I have a good feeling about the clinic so going with my instincts. Plus getting a bit of sunshine on your buns has to be a good thing!  
Would love to hear from anyone else who has or is being treated at CERAM.
Also would love to hear from anyone who has had IVF with their own eggs

Anyway, bye for now and good luck who are having treatment or waiting to start
Positive vibes to one and all    
Angela


----------



## alanelaine (Sep 10, 2005)

RIver,

We're with CERAM (DE, not IVF) and you will not look back.

Our consultant has some of the same tendancies although Alan is somewhat firm in stopping him and asking for more comprehensive and less jargon-filled advice.

At CERAM you'll find Dr Benitez to be much more friendly and quite sweet.

If you're having difficulty with getting notes, etc. then you can ask Ruth to make the approach directly although our ACS Unit did pass on everything we needed.

Hope all goes well with you.

A&E


----------



## River (Oct 23, 2005)

whoops!
Just looked back on my original post and realised that I have written ' get some sun on my buns' instead of 'get some sun on my bones'/ 
Thanks for your response alanelaine. We have had such a bad experience with our UK Consultant that he has made a pretty crappy situation extremely upsetting. Besides results it was really important to me that the clinic that I chose treated me with a bit of sensitivity and I have heard very good things about CERAM and the staff. I am never rude to anyone and quite shy really and have found it so upsetting to be spoken to by my consultant so rudely. I am glad to hear that Dr Benitez is much better.
I think I can cope with most things - just as long as people are nice to me  
Take care 
Angela
x


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi Angela 

I am sorry to hear that you don't like your Con 

I had tx at Ceram and would thoroughly recommend them  Ruth is lovely as is Marissa (embryologist) and Dr Benito 

Why not join us on Abroadies - here is a link  http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,44815.110.html Lots of girls are going to Ceram or have been there so can answer any questions you might have 

Look forward to bumping into you on the Abroadies thread 

Love Jennifer xx xx

Our posts must have crossed  Dr Benito is a gentle and kind man - you won't have any problems with him I promise !


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

I meant to add that for me, having tx at Ceram was like a visit to the hairdressers   No hassle


----------



## Janny (Jun 19, 2005)

Hi Angela

I live out here in Spain and am having ICSI at CERAM - they are my local clinic. We are just about to start our third cycle - the first was cancelled because I didn't respond well and the second was a BFN. I am a bit old and our sperm (the few there are) can't swim,  so this is no reflection on them at all - just a bit of background for you.... So anyway, I am becoming a bit of an old hand!

The staff at CERAM are very friendly and professional - its a small clinic so you'll get to know everyone. The facilities are good and you feel that they care. If there is anything you think I might be able to help you with please send me a PM (click on the tiny green scroll below my name - bottom left).

I feel sure that you will have a very positive experience at CERAM - and as Doctor Benito is used to dealing with us foreigners (English) he will probably be much more sympathetic to your husband's difficulty with language. In fact I'm sure he will be -just because he's a nice man!

Buns made me laugh - thought you'd be asking me for advice on the nearest naturist beach!!!  

Best of luck  

Jan x


----------

